# External battery chargers for 3DS XL?



## Colour Bandit (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm going to be going to a fair few 3DS related events this summer and I'm worried that I'm not always going to be able to have access to a charger when I'm out, so do any of you know of any relatively cheap external battery chargers for the XL that I should get?

I've found some that require a usb cable too, so where can I also get one of those for my XL?

Any help please?


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 10, 2013)

Well... you should always full charge your 3DS XL before going out. It had a really long battery life span! (or so I've heard...)
But I'm sorry I don't know any external charger thingys so I can't help you! But I do recommend that!^^


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jun 21, 2013)

I have an external batter I use for my ipod touch, my phone, a bunch of things. It is usb but it has adapters at the end so you can use it for different devices. I just need a usb 3ds charger and I would be good


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 22, 2013)

You could always buy one which requires batteries? I had one for my Ds and it was EXTREMELY helpful when I was traveling!

http://www.amazon.com/Nintendo-3DS-External-Battery-Adapter/dp/B004GXC16I


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 22, 2013)

Hehe, I forgot I posted this thread... I picked up an external charger a while back (arrived the same day as NL) so this thread can be closed please?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 22, 2013)

As per request.


----------

